

Programming Language Graph - sudeepjuvekar
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~flab/languages.html
Java tops all...
======
davidw
langpop.com is more up to date, and uses Freshmeat, which is better because it
deals with _released_ projects, not just started projects.

